#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Buying DNP

## Oswulf

I understand that DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol) is not illegal in Thailand.  Does anyone know where I can buy it (preferably by mail order for convenience)?

Alternatively, if I order it from abroad via the Internet, am I likely to have problems with Customs?

----------


## rebbu

> I understand that DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol) is not illegal in Thailand.  Does anyone know where I can buy it (preferably by mail order for convenience)?
> 
> Alternatively, if I order it from abroad via the Internet, am I likely to have problems with Customs?



Be careful.

2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP) is reported to cause rapid loss of weight, but unfortunately is associated with an unacceptably high rate of significant adverse effects. DNP is sold mostly over the internet under a number of different names as a weight loss/slimming aid. It causes uncoupling of oxidative phosphorylation; the classic symptom complex associated with toxicity of phenol-based products such as DNP is a combination of hyperthermia, tachycardia, diaphoresis and tachypnoea, eventually leading to death. Fatalities related to exposure to DNP have been reported since the turn of the twentieth century. To date, there have been 62 published deaths in the medical literature attributed to DNP. In this review, we will describe the pattern and pathophysiology of DNP toxicity and summarise the previous fatalities associated with exposure to DNP.

2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP): A Weight Loss Agent with Significant Acute Toxicity and Risk of Death

----------


## taxexile

> am I likely to have problems with Customs?


likely to have more problems with your health than with customs.




https://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/dnp/DNP (Dinitrophenol)

by Bill Roberts – 

DNP (dinitrophenol) is a synthetic chemical product which can induce very rapid fat loss when taken orally. It accomplishes this by strongly or even dangerously increasing body temperature and metabolic rate. I have to rate DNP as the harshest and most dangerous drug used in bodybuilding.

Although one might think such a drug would be used principally by the highly advanced and elite, this has not been my experience. Generally, these bodybuilders achieve their condition without DNP; the product instead tends to be a crutch for those needing a crutch.

In no case do I think better condition is achieved with DNP than are obtainable without it but with proper planning and execution of diet, training, and use of other drugs if any. That said, DNP is a compound that nonetheless sees considerable use and if nothing else, is a product which is remarkable for its fast fat-loss results.

History of DNP use for fat loss

DNP was first used for fat loss in the 1930s, with the most prominent DNP doctor of the day administering 350 mg/day, and commercial products typically providing 100 mg per capsule. An estimated 100,000 people used DNP during this period; some unknown but substantial number of deaths occurred, and about 2.5% of users developed cataracts. The FDA soon pulled DNP from the American market, thus ending its first period of use.

The Soviet Union, however, recognized a quite valuable use for DNP. For soldiers under conditions of extreme cold, DNP administration could increase their body heat production. I don’t know the extent of their use of DNP for this purpose, but for example DNP capsules could make a potentially life-saving addition to a cold-weather survival kit. (I would do this myself in such a situation, though personally in no other case would I use DNP.)

A Russian-born American doctor was aware of this, and in the 1980s decided to profit from the knowledge. He treated about 14,000 patients with DNP before being sent to prison for unrelated reasons.

This brings us to the current era of DNP use. Dan Duchaine learned of this doctor’s work, and introduced the modern use in bodybuilding.

Mechanism of action of DNP

For those familiar with cars or trucks with manual transmissions, or with motorcycles, DNP essentially works like keeping the clutch slipping all the time. The engine (the mitochondria) may be putting out a lot of power, burning gas rapidly, and generating a lot of heat, but much of the power is not getting to the wheels. Instead, it’s going into heating the clutch. Obviously, one ordinarily slips the clutch for only short period of time. But with DNP, the “clutch” (proton gradient) of the cellular machinery is made to slip all the time. The result? A lot of heat production, and a lot of fuel burned. And not that much energy actually making it to productive use.

More specifically speaking, DNP induces proton leakage from the mitochondria, causing them to have to burn more fuel to yield the same amount of ATP in the cell, or even perhaps less ATP than normal.

DNP dosing and duration

Those who advocated DNP use commonly consider 200 mg/day to a minimum useful amount, and 400 mg/day to be a reasonably-tolerable maximum. Some, however, use 600 mg/day.

A very substantial percentage of individuals, perhaps as much as 10%, are allergic to DNP. A first-time user therefore should use no more than 200 mg/day for the first two days, to assess tolerance.

Duration of use is often only about 2 weeks.

Diet and DNP

DNP use requires at least normal carbohydrate consumption to avoid “crashing” entirely. By no means should a ketogenic diet be followed.

Daily calories are ordinarily no less than maintenance, and are often much more, due to overwhelming desire to eat.

Training and DNP

Intensive training is not possible while using DNP. Work done is usually with light weight.

Side effects of DNP

Large or even dangerous increase of body temperature, intense sweating, yellow bodily fluids, lethargy, water retention, insomnia, hunger, nausea, dehydration, electrolyte depletion, shortness of breath, reduction of insulin production, and reduction of T3. Frequency of these side effects is about 100% except, for example, frequency of nausea might be only about 25%, and dehydration and electrolyte depletion are avoidable.

----------


## Oswulf

> am I likely to have problems with Customs?
> 			
> 		
> 
> likely to have more problems with your health than with customs.


Thanks for the concern about my health.

A lot of the problems with DNP follow from taking too much.  For example, the Irish girl who died recently took four times the lethal dose.  With DNP taken cautiously in small doses the risks are (to me at least) acceptable.

The question remains, how can I get it living in Thailand?

----------


## Tgfranklin

Did you manage to find any? In bangkok / thailand atm and keen to source some.

----------


## rebbu

Another death reported from this slimming drug. l'd prefer to stay fat than risk these pills.



 A man is his 20s has sadly lost his life after taking illegal slimming pills loaded with a highly toxic chemical known as Dinitrophenol (DNP).

DNP is commonly used as antiseptic and pesticide, and has also been used as precursor to other chemicals in some explosives.

DNP was used as diet aid back in the 1930s, but was soon banned due to its toxicity. It works by accelerating the bodys metabolism to dangerous levels, which can trigger fatal effects. A number of deaths worlwide have been linked to DNP ingestion, either by accident or deliberately.

The Health Products Regulatory Authority (HPRA) and Gardai are investigating the circumstances surrounding the young mans death, and are looking into his internet search history patterns to try and determine where he obtained the product.

*http://theliberal.ie/slimming-pills-bought-on-the-internet-cause-the-death-of-an-irish-man/*

----------


## Pragmatic

> I understand that DNP (2,4-Dinitrophenol) is not illegal in Thailand.


If it is not illegal then just pop into a government hospital and ask a doctor for a prescription. You won't buy cheaper than a government hospital. Failing that, many pharmacies may sell to you over the counter without prescription.
I know of 2 women on this med and they are prone to violent mood swings. Where they get the med from I do not know.

----------


## AntRobertson

Jaysus!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, what a background.  :Smile: 

Was it Pragmatic's missus who believes a pregnant woman spitting in another woman's ear increases fertility?

----------


## Mandaloopy

I thought you were talking about DMT- disappointed.
I'd stay clear of those slimming pills- come over to Myanmar, with my street food diet plan I can melt the pounds off you! 

Seriously, the OP should start with swimming and eat steamed fish and veggies. Seems slower but safer. Those pills can allegedly make ya liver quiver

----------


## Dragonfly

> I know of 2 women on this med and they are prone to violent mood swings


wife and your mother in law ?  :Razz:

----------


## Mandaloopy

> The question remains, how can I get it living in Thailand?
>     [at] [at]


Those pharmacies near the Plonchit Center would be a good place to start. Purveyors of steroids- the same people want/need to cut weight fast. Have to say roids, I'm slightly curious which is probably a bad thing. I'm a total pussy when it comes to needles (need to be medicated before blood tests!) so the chances of me trying them are slim to none.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Was it Pragmatic's missus who believes a pregnant woman spitting in another woman's ear increases fertility?





> wife and your mother in law ?


Both wrong.

----------

